# why oh why



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

ok so here I go on another of my rants.

Today I thought I'd be a bit "domesticated" and bake some cake for daughter and her friends. 

Oven door hinges have come er...unhinged and now the temperature button is stuck on a high setting -it won't turn- and I cannot switch the oven off! I have resorted to the less than ideal and temporary measure of shutting off the gas canister.

And of course, my cake is now in the bin since I can't put it back in.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

your oven is in shock at your domesticity rush,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I really don't like cooking but I wanted to treat the girls...I was fuming!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I really don't like cooking but I wanted to treat the girls...I was fuming!


La Gourmandise can deliver. They have a nice cake selection. I love their ice cream cakes.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> La Gourmandise can deliver. They have a nice cake selection. I love their ice cream cakes.





ohhhhh now what are you doing having cake delivered!!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

LOL, Now I wonder whats the english equivalent for: en casa del herrero, cuchillo de palo...


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> La Gourmandise can deliver. They have a nice cake selection. I love their ice cream cakes.


they deliver to Rehab??? if so, you may have made a bunch of girls (and a mum) very happy 

just checked, they don't. oh well...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> LOL, Now I wonder whats the english equivalent for: en casa del herrero, cuchillo de palo...




We use the same saying.... the cobblers children go barefoot,


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

aykalam said:


> they deliver to Rehab??? if so, you may have made a bunch of girls (and a mum) very happy


I dont know... :confused2: 
Try: La Gourmandise || Contact us


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> I dont know... :confused2:
> Try: La Gourmandise || Contact us


they don't, but thanks anyway  

there are a few Egyptian cake shops in Rehab, but I just wanted something a bit more...European, if you know what I mean


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> they don't, but thanks anyway
> 
> there are a few Egyptian cake shops in Rehab, but I just wanted something a bit more...European, if you know what I mean





beanos have victoria sandwich, but the bright lurid cream is a bit off a turn off


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> beanos have victoria sandwich, but the bright lurid cream is a bit off a turn off


when are you opening your cake shop then?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> when are you opening your cake shop then?




I would eat all the profits lol


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

aykalam said:


> they don't, but thanks anyway
> 
> there are a few Egyptian cake shops in Rehab, but I just wanted something a bit more...European, if you know what I mean


you dont like the fruit "hat" on top and the extra 12 cups of sugar?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> you dont like the fruit "hat" on top and the extra 12 cups of sugar?


I'm OK with fruit as long as it's not dates or pineapple. Biggest no-no: anything with caramel or white chocolate :hand:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have my Christmas cakes on order.. I am not a big Christmas cake lover but one of the cakes is sponge.. so that will be mine, 

i love Tesco birthday cakes


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have my Christmas cakes on order.. I am not a big Christmas cake lover but one of the cakes is sponge.. so that will be mine,
> 
> i love Tesco birthday cakes


What all yours....you will be...uke:


----------



## MirabotZ (Sep 29, 2012)

MMMMM Caaaaake......beats hell out of the pizza(frozen) that I dedided would be just the thing after an evening of beers with friends...2 of whom were leaving for the States...bit of a send off...started with severe lack of dinner with a side of 3 Dos XX Equis, followed by 3 (or was it 4?) Oktoberfest Weizens, and capped off with a rather large Egyptian Stella...to wash down the pintobean and scrambled egg burrito around 11pm...then toting the 5 bags of spare groceries, assorted spices and cooking utensils they had no more use for, finally getting to my 3rd floor apartment, and deciding I was still hungry, 'deftly'(i don't think more than ONE neighbor might have heard the din) ,dropped a frozen delight into the oven and deciphered the workings of the control panel, and by midnight or so was eagerly scalding my lips and tongue on the napalm like cheese, while trying to send an "I Love you, but went on the piss and can't type well right now." text to my less than impressed better half in the states...Lord I hope she gets here as planned next week...all this bachelorhood is gonna WRECK me! I just haven't figured out why I felt so uke: this morning on my way to work...Hmm--I think it might have been a bad bunch of beans in that burrito...:doh:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MirabotZ said:


> MMMMM Caaaaake......beats hell out of the pizza(frozen) that I dedided would be just the thing after an evening of beers with friends...2 of whom were leaving for the States...bit of a send off...started with severe lack of dinner with a side of 3 Dos XX Equis, followed by 3 (or was it 4?) Oktoberfest Weizens, and capped off with a rather large Egyptian Stella...to wash down the pintobean and scrambled egg burrito around 11pm...then toting the 5 bags of spare groceries, assorted spices and cooking utensils they had no more use for, finally getting to my 3rd floor apartment, and deciding I was still hungry, 'deftly'(i don't think more than ONE neighbor might have heard the din) ,dropped a frozen delight into the oven and deciphered the workings of the control panel, and by midnight or so was eagerly scalding my lips and tongue on the napalm like cheese, while trying to send an "I Love you, but went on the piss and can't type well right now." text to my less than impressed better half in the states...Lord I hope she gets here as planned next week...all this bachelorhood is gonna WRECK me! I just haven't figured out why I felt so uke: this morning on my way to work...Hmm--I think it might have been a bad bunch of beans in that burrito...:doh:




1999 Pizza delivery


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MirabotZ said:


> MMMMM Caaaaake......beats hell out of the pizza(frozen) that I dedided would be just the thing after an evening of beers with friends...2 of whom were leaving for the States...bit of a send off...started with severe lack of dinner with a side of 3 Dos XX Equis, followed by 3 (or was it 4?) Oktoberfest Weizens, and capped off with a rather large Egyptian Stella...to wash down the pintobean and scrambled egg burrito around 11pm...then toting the 5 bags of spare groceries, assorted spices and cooking utensils they had no more use for, finally getting to my 3rd floor apartment, and deciding I was still hungry, 'deftly'(i don't think more than ONE neighbor might have heard the din) ,dropped a frozen delight into the oven and deciphered the workings of the control panel, and by midnight or so was eagerly scalding my lips and tongue on the napalm like cheese, while trying to send an "I Love you, but went on the piss and can't type well right now." text to my less than impressed better half in the states...Lord I hope she gets here as planned next week...all this bachelorhood is gonna WRECK me! I just haven't figured out why I felt so uke: this morning on my way to work...Hmm--I think it might have been a bad bunch of beans in that burrito...:doh:


you need to become "acquainted" with the otlob website


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> 1999 Pizza delivery


best to order online, you can see the full menu (in English) and don't need to speak to anyone


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

aykalam said:


> best to order online, you can see the full menu (in English) and don't need to speak to anyone


I agree. set up otlob.com, you see all the restaurants and all the menus in English, it even keeps your favorite restaurants up top...works fine, most of the time...


----------



## MirabotZ (Sep 29, 2012)

But....i LIKE to cook....a LOT!  I haven't tried otlob yet, but will soon i suspect...

hey! I have a question for y'all(2 actually):
1- are there any homebrewers on the forum? I would like to try to find a local supplier for malt and hops...

2- I see all the Dayun and other models of small motorcycles and scooters , but have YET to find any sales info online...anyone know of an english based classifieds, or places to check out prices for a couple of these? I had to leave my Motorcycle in the states


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MirabotZ said:


> But....i LIKE to cook....a LOT!  I haven't tried otlob yet, but will soon i suspect...
> 
> hey! I have a question for y'all(2 actually):
> 1- are there any homebrewers on the forum? I would like to try to find a local supplier for malt and hops...
> ...


why would you want a scooter in Cairo - must be nuts !!!!

my wife is a qualified chef - so i eat well !!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Harley shop in Zamalek..


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Harley shop in Zamalek..


you are buying a Motor Bike !!!!!!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MirabotZ said:


> But....i LIKE to cook....a LOT!  I haven't tried otlob yet, but will soon i suspect...


You can still cook but you don't need to eat frozen pizza when you can have a fresh one delivered to your front door for about the same price and waiting time


----------



## MirabotZ (Sep 29, 2012)

probably would have been safer too..now that I'm in a 'normal' state of mind..cooking with a gas range at that time of night, in THAT state...probably not the BEST Idea I've ever had...actually worse than the scooter - THAT at least I'm cold sober while doing it... 

people say the traffic here is so crazy and dangerous...I'm of another mind---it's very hard to have a fatal high speed accident, or be run down byt a speeding vehicle here...nothing MOVES here...EXCEPT the scooters and bikes....hell! I was ALmost run down on the bridge the other day..I was ON the SIDEwalk...and a Dayun blew past me at about 20 mph!! lol 

And to be fair, I can blend in here as a driver even easier than with my looks! HEE!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Perhaps where you are traffic does not move at great speed. You should go and try the Ring Rd on your scooter and then come back and tell us how you found it


----------



## MirabotZ (Sep 29, 2012)

Hmm...sounds like a Challenge!? 

Did I just get Dared?? lol Actually have heard of it, and I think been on it already once( not sure though) I have been called crazy, but I ain't STOOPID!  I know my limits...and being on two wheels maxed out at 30-40 MPH even running downhill on a greasy road with a tailwind , with cars and trucks the size of apartment buildings flying by at 80+ ain't my idea of good risk management...unles I'm on My bike:
see next post--first photo attache didn't work...


----------



## MirabotZ (Sep 29, 2012)

ok here it is...had to figger out the attachment process...


----------

